# Hello Musclechat



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Hey everyone, my name is fadil and im from london, was introduced to this site by a good friend of mine tom. ive got lots to learn and am a veyr serious and dedicated builder.


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Tom? ComandoTom?

Welcome mate,

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

tom = young gun

alright fadil

Nick


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

welcome bro


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

welcome m8


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Welcome to musclechat.


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

A good builder eh. Can you do my pointing?


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

Welcome fadil m8 glad your with us.


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

wecole board


----------



## kruz (Dec 19, 2005)

alright mate!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Easy buddy, how you doing mate yep unfortunately thevresponsibility for introducing Fadil to MC is mine.

Yep Tom is my name in the real world


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

welcome bro


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2007)

welcome another brother of iron


----------

